# Fishing and Duck Hunters



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I plead ignorance here as I have not ever done any duck hunting so I am asking for some honest to goodness feedback without ripping me here. 

Last Sunday was down at the Ohio , (Tanners Creek) and the usual amount of flat bottomed trailers were down there, no problem so we motor out and up the creek about 200 yards and see a decoy spread so we turn around and run back in front of the ramp and start cast netting, no problem, then we go out to the mouth and there is another group of decoys set in Tanners about 50 ft from the mouth so we quiet down and move on through to the disgust of these guys who were clearly upset we were motoring through the 75 ft wide channel to the river so we fish a few spots on the river and then start to set up on Laugherty Creek mouth and didnt see the guys set up at the mouth there, (camo really worked) so they shout at us so we move again upstream to Hogans creek and start to set up there in the main river and then these guys yell at us so we move again up to Wilson Creek mouth to set up and sure enough, a group of guys putting out decoys right at the creek mouth so we ( getting quite upset by now) move up a few hundred yards and out into the barge channel but still maybe 500 yards from them and after a bit they fire up the boat ( left there decoys out) and I can plainly hear them bitching at us for being too close and by then we had had enough of the non biting fish and headed back into Tanners to trailer up and there were 2 different guys and a dog set up there about 200 yards inside the mouth. Those guys were everywhere and when we got to the ramp, another catfish guy was coming in said he went up the GMR and basically had the same problem, around every bend where he wanted to set up, was a group of decoys set out so he had to move on. 

Ok, so I understand sharing the water, no problem there but jeez, if your going to set up on a creek mouth that has a marina/ramp on it, you had better expect some boats to come through!!! I have no problem there but when you set up on the point of the creek mouth and expect to have the whole darn river at your disposal, that is a problem. 

So, can someone tell me when the darn duck season is over so I can get back to fishing the "publics" water??

Sorry to vent but last year I had the same problem 1 day myself on the GMR and when I spend 1.5 hrs driving each way to the water and can not get to fish several of the places I wanted to, I feel a little shorted in the day. 

Any thoughts from the duckhunter types out there??
Salmonid


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.in.gov/dnr_old/fishwild/huntguide1/2007_waterfowl_seasons.pdf

Mark, not a duck hunter, I think I've run over a Canadian Honker by mistake once or twice, but that's kinda like snagging Spoonbill, accident! 
Didn't see anything spelling out 2009, so the dates spilling over into Jan and Feb should include 2009, I THINK. I'd verify before taking it to the bank.
Quack.
LMJ


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You in the south zone.
You will be dealing with the Duck hunters untill Jan. 18
Goose season closes Jan 25
Hang in there Salomidoid.
The 60 day season is nearly over.
Ducks season is closed in North zone and lake erie zone.
Goose season is still open in north zone, last day is this sunday for the geese.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

That sucks Mark at least it's almost over. Saturday seems to have been the day to go we only saw one blind. Just wish we'd had the luck the Langes did on the fish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure when KY and IN duck seasons end. Ohios goes out the 18th...All seasons will definetly be over at the end of Jan.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ran into the same problem last year with some "Duck Hunters" who thought they owned the entire lake. once again...."how far away from decoys/blinds is acceptable"? i myself would like to know! i really dont want to hear the usual, "get out of the area" (BTW, what is the size of an "Area'?)or "stay off the water until seasons over". we fishermen have every right to be out there as the hunters.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would say 200 yards away would be good .but when birds are in short supply guys tend to get a little figidy,to say the least.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I think if you look Indiana's map of the duck zones over good, that area along the entire Ohio river on Indiana's border is the "Ohio River" zone.
It has a different date season, check it over good before you assume the Southern zone.
FYI
LMJ


----------



## duknut (May 13, 2008)

if you are fishing on the ohio that borders ky then they follow ky regs if you fish the river that borders w.v. they follow w.v. regs in ohio the season is over on 1/18 for ducks and 1/25 for geese for the south zone (there is no ohio river zone any more. And the " safe zone" is 300 feet from any decoy spread.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Any hunter that sets up in a major creek mouth has to except the fact that there will be traffic just like you would if you were fishing there. Any hunter that sets up in the mouth of tanners is just asking for conflict.There are a lot of good areas to hunt in that pool that would not put a hunter in traffic. Creeks and oxbows that are shallow and have no potential for fish this time of year are prime hunting areas. It is likly that it was a good day to hunt and areas were at a premium.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I am the duck hunter type (whatever that means) for my meager 60 days a year. I am the catfisherman type the other 305 days. Its really tough to determine what is the exceptable distance. The way duck hunting works is when the birds see the decoys thay will usually circle a few times to check things out before landing & if they see anything out of the ordinary they usually will falre & not land. so that being said they sometimes circle as wide as 300 yds or more before you can get them back. Its a tough call, been in both boats & truly love every minute of it. I personally wouldnt setup to fish wiyhin 500yds of someone duckhunting just out of respect of them being there before me. And if I were setting up to hunt I wouldnt setup within 500 yds of someone fishing. So I dont know the answer but we have to treat each other with respect, theres lots of places to fish & hunt & if someone is there before me Ill just find somewhere else to hunt or fish. Kentucky duck season close the 25th & goose the 31st.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I think the over riding issue here is that both duck hunters and fisherman are allowed to use "public" waterways. The issue is that duck hunting and fishing have different "circles of privacy". What I mean by this is the space around which we have some expectation of non-infringement by other outdoorsman. For fishing, this "circle of privacy" is fairly small. Think lake Erie Walleye fishing,the shoulder to shoulder spring walleye run fishing or even the river for that matter where a couple of boats can anchor down in close proximity without infringing on eithers ability to catch fish. With hunting, for a number of reasons, this "circle" is larger. First and foremost I would think it is a safety issue. Duck hunters are shooting at an upward angle and, while I'm not a balistics expert, I would think steel shot can travel at least 100 yards or more (anyone familiar with the balistic characteristics of steel please confrim/correct). While at the outer fringes of the distance the shot may not be fatal, I think it safe to assume that it could still cause injury. So for that reason alone I would think giving them some space would be prudent. The other thing to remember is that the fees from hunting license and duck stamps not to mention taxes on ammo, contribute to wildlife mgmt and habitat improvement just as fishing license and taxes on tackle do. So hunters contribute just as fisherman do, for the mutual benefit of all. 

Salmonid, I would think the frustration you experienced is not unlike the frustration any fisherman feels when he sees another boat anchored down on his "honey spot" or the feeling a hunter gets when he arrives before sunrise on public land only to find 3 other trucks in the parking lot ahead of him (I've run into this during turkey season...) ARGGGGH @*@@! is what goes thru my mind, probably not unlike what you were feeling after coming up on a couple of the decoy spreads.

But... It is public water and we all, as licsensed sportsman, have the privalege of using it. Something that those of us who fish need to remember is that, at least on the river, we have no "closed season" While hunters do. While I'm not a duck hunter (Rabbits, turkey, squirrel and deer are my addictions) I can appreciate the anticipation that goes on in the minds of those hunters during the 300 days when they can't be on the water pursuing their passion. So maybe conceding them the space during the window that they have available to them, and remembering that they, like us (fisherman) have a "right" to the water, might help.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Come on over, Salmonid-- http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=109433

Goosebuster has explained the "rules" of engagement.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good post Hunter, but some of the best days for Blue Cats are durring Duck Season and I wait all year ofr those same few days on the water when temps are above freezing, on a weekend when water levels are tollerable on the Ohio River so I guess we are in the same boat ( us and the hunters) 

I might mention the barge traffic would be within 100 yards from a lot of these blinds. So would a duck guy miss a shot because a barge was passing?? I doubt it.


Wiper, I been there, that post has gotten a little too out of control for me so Ill just stay over here and BTW, I thank everyone for there replies while playing nice in the sandbox... 

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Corect me if I am wrong but does this not apply to everyone even duck hunters?Obstructing a Waterway, Securing of Docked and Anchored Vessels
(OAC 1501:47-1-13)
No person shall anchor, moor, tie-up, or raft off to any other vessel, dock, launch ramp, or structure in such a manner that the vessel blocks, impedes, or restricts other vessels in their normal and reasonable use or navigation.

No person shall leave any vessel anchored, or in any dock space, or tie-up space, without first properly fastening and securing the vessel in such a manner as to avoid fouling or collision with any other vessel, or from drifting free.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Threads like this remind me why I dont post that often anymore. Lots of miss informed people out there. As a waterfowler and fisherman I always yield to a hunter, their season a lot shorter and their usually there first. I fish until late Nov, duck and goose seasons next, followed by crow hunting. As far as blue cats, start Feb 1 and you have them all to yourself. The channel cat fishing picks up when the water hits the 40s. 
( I hunted and fished the Tanner Creek area for 30+ years and there are idiots on both sides of the fence.)

Slip


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I think Slip pretty well summed it up, makes senses to me.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

truck said:


> Corect me if I am wrong but does this not apply to everyone even duck hunters?Obstructing a Waterway, Securing of Docked and Anchored Vessels
> (OAC 1501:47-1-13)
> No person shall anchor, moor, tie-up, or raft off to any other vessel, dock, launch ramp, or structure in such a manner that the vessel blocks, impedes, or restricts other vessels in their normal and reasonable use or navigation.
> 
> No person shall leave any vessel anchored, or in any dock space, or tie-up space, without first properly fastening and securing the vessel in such a manner as to avoid fouling or collision with any other vessel, or from drifting free.


Huh???? 

If you are up against a bank - How can this rule apply? Decoys are not obstructing a waterway.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

sliprig said:


> Threads like this remind me why I dont post that often anymore. Lots of miss informed people out there. As a waterfowler and fisherman I always yield to a hunter, their season a lot shorter and their usually there first. I fish until late Nov, duck and goose seasons next, followed by crow hunting. As far as blue cats, start Feb 1 and you have them all to yourself. The channel cat fishing picks up when the water hits the 40s.
> ( I hunted and fished the Tanner Creek area for 30+ years and there are idiots on both sides of the fence.)
> 
> Slip


Yep, seems like a no-brainer...duck hunters have 60 days to hunt, and not all of those days are huntable. Fishermen have 365 days to fish, and allthough every day can't be fished, fishermen have the advantage. I'd never even think of trying to fish near someones decoy spread...duck hunting isn't easy, it takes time to set up and retrieve all those decoys, and most of the time you're wet and cold. Give those duck hunters some space.


----------



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

fishpro and hunterm hit it perfectly. unfortunately not all think this way. unfortunately some duck hunters give the rest of us a bad name, just as some fisherman give other fisherman a bad name. if some fisherman could be a little more understanding of the fact that duck hunters only have 60 days to enjoy their sport (unfortunately i only get to enjoy about 6 to 7 of these days and it is a bummer when someone potentially messes up a hunt whether purposely or accidently, but its part of life!) and limited areas to go, as well as not very mobile after setting up dekes, it would be nice. however some duck hunters need to also be a little more understanding and cut the fisherman some slack and understand the water is not all theirs and that most fisherman are not trying to mess up a hunt. by the way stay away from the southwestern ohio fisherman vs duckhunter thread its a joke and pretty sad. basically a bashfest between "goosebuster" and "wiper swiper". someone needs to inform them this is a website to share ideas and experiences with other outdoorsmen, not a place to act like little kids and bash each other! good hunting AND fishing to all this year. p.s. sorry bout the rant at the end, it was just disheartening to read that other thread after reading this one.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

If you believe it was a _"bashfest"_, you only read the last couple posts. I'm well aware of the intent of this site. I've shared plenty of fishing techniques and information here both publicly and privately...a couple times...too much information. 

As for my experiences, unfortunately, there's been several with waterfowlers that were less than positive. The worst of which actually involved being shot at...something the goosebuster advocates. Yeah, I'm a bit jaded.

The "60 day" window for waterfowlers is a bit misleading. When you put geese into the equation, it's 77 days in the North, and 70 days in the South. Throw in early goose and teal season, and it's 98 days in the North, 91 days down South. Conflicts are increasing, and the state needs to address that fact instead of simply expecting us to work it out. Especially when one side is armed and more than willing to make you aware of that fact.

As for Salmonid's experience, unless it was public land along the creek, waterfowlers cannot anchor boats or dekes without written permission from the landowner. Don't know if that's the case, but if so, they were there illegally when a fisherman wouldn't have been.

In the past, duck hunters have had the water to themselves. But, the dynamics have changed. Longer seasons, the state stocking cold water biters, fishermen becoming better educated on catching fish in liquid ice, and more damn people using public land all have created overlaps in traditional usage. 

IMHO, the state should re-evaluate age old blind sites and numbers, consider hunting only areas, increase policing, and educate both sides on the "rules of engagement". Turning a blind eye is only going to make things worse.

Anglers should respect hunters by not fishing opening week end. In the Fall and early Winter, don't head out at daylight. The fishings better in the afternoon anyway. Choose mild days with a South wind. Ducks don't fly, and fish bite. And, obviously, avoid decoy spreads if possible (tough to do when they're all the way across the channel). 

Hunters should respect anglers by expecting the water to be crowded in September. Obey the law, and don't leave decoys unattended. Display courtesy when constructing blinds while folks are fishing the area. And, not insist on hunting all day when the water's 50 degrees and the sun's shining.

I wish I had the faith that we could work through the conflicts. But, there's too many idiots on both sides that leave the folks with common sense caught in the middle. This is one of the few instances where I think we need the state's help. They created the potential conflicts, and now they need to minimize the impacts of their decisions.

I hope that wasn't too childish.

Peace.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohios approach on waterfowl hunting a joke.(like in bad one) Way to many blinds, decoy spreads left out all season., the list goes on and on. No wonder there are confrontations between hunting parties, and hunters and fisherman. 

Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> As for Salmonid's experience, unless it was public land along the creek, waterfowlers cannot anchor boats or dekes without written permission from the landowner. Don't know if that's the case, but if so, they were there illegally when a fisherman wouldn't have been.


Not entirely correct, Tanners Creek and The Ohio River are navigable waters. No permission needed if not on the bank..(Tanner's is considered navigable for 10+ miles)

Slip


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I say give the duck hunters there couple months a year to hunt.

we as fisherman have the spring summer and fall to enjoy our sport.

But I do understand your frustration Mark, and would probably feel the same as you if I fished from a boat, and fished the waters you fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I appreciate everyones cordial reply's and trying to stay on point here which is how far away and when is the season so I know when to stay awy from the hunters. I also did not confront or try to get into anyones ways but it was frustrating as everyone knows the cats like the deep water holes at creek mouths and all 4 of them ( creek mouths) had duck hunters on them so it was quite frustrating to say the least but I moved as far away as I could and still try not to impose on anyone. I might add we saw a dead goose float by and also saw 2-3 loose decoys downstream that had obviously gotten away from the guys and had been caught up in trees along the banks. 

Someone else mentioned gettinga warning shot from duck hunters and last winter up the GMR, tha happened to me as well, I never saw the folks down and across the river ( 250 yards maybe) so when I circled the boat to anchor, they shot a round off and I waved and moved on. Later it upset me more then at the moment. 

Boils down to all of Cinci using the same ramp/area to duck hunt in and that is the same ramp/area all of SW ohio was using to fish from. Conflicts will happen but I will do my best to avoid them at the cost of giving up my hard spent money, effort and time to fish when i can even though I shouldnt have to. Does that make sense?? Just like wanting to fish on nasty overcast days, its better as is the duck hunting so there will always be some overlap here.

Salmonid


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

While ice fishing at Buckeye Lake on January 24th 2009, I stepped out of my shanty to observe two hunters in white snow camo laying on the ice near some goose decoys. They certainly arrived a while after we had set up shop. They were about 200-300 yards away from us but with the buildings around them they really only had one line of sight--my direction! I couldn't help but wonder about ballistics fallout...and I was there first...

I would hope that these hunters would not have shot in our direction or over our position, but when leaving firearm safety in someone else's hands I don't like to assume. I did notice that the geese were flying in over our ice fishing area (two closed shanties & a spread of tip-ups) before approaching the the decoys. When I stepped outside to check tip-ups or other necessary actions, the geese seemed spooked and didn't fly in low or circle. If I stayed inside the shanty the geese appeared to be more comfortable with the presence of our shanties & tip-ups--but I don't know how well to read a goose's attitude.

I can understand the frustration of the hunters in that public hunting areas can be limited and/or occupied--especially for waterfowl in central ohio. These guys may have been down to their last option. I am relieved that they did not crack any shots over my direction.


----------

